# Genesis 19:1-29



## nononono (Jun 9, 2019)

* Genesis 19:1-29 *
*Sodom and Gomorrah Destroyed*
19 The two angels arrived at Sodom in the evening, and Lot was sitting in the gateway of the city. When he saw them, he got up to meet them and bowed down with his face to the ground. 2 “My lords,” he said, “please turn aside to your servant’s house. You can wash your feet and spend the night and then go on your way early in the morning.”

“No,” they answered, “we will spend the night in the square.”

3 But he insisted so strongly that they did go with him and entered his house. He prepared a meal for them, baking bread without yeast, and they ate. 4 Before they had gone to bed, all the men from every part of the city of Sodom—both young and old—surrounded the house. 5 They called to Lot, “Where are the men who came to you tonight? Bring them out to us so that we can have sex with them.

6 Lot went outside to meet them and shut the door behind him 7 and said, “No, my friends. Don’t do this wicked thing. 8 Look, I have two daughters who have never slept with a man. Let me bring them out to you, and you can do what you like with them. But don’t do anything to these men, for they have come under the protection of my roof.”

9 “Get out of our way,” they replied. “This fellow came here as a foreigner, and now he wants to play the judge! We’ll treat you worse than them.” They kept bringing pressure on Lot and moved forward to break down the door.

10 But the men inside reached out and pulled Lot back into the house and shut the door. 11 Then they struck the men who were at the door of the house, young and old, with blindness so that they could not find the door.

12 The two men said to Lot, “Do you have anyone else here—sons-in-law, sons or daughters, or anyone else in the city who belongs to you? Get them out of here, 13 because we are going to destroy this place. The outcry to the Lord against its people is so great that he has sent us to destroy it.”

14 So Lot went out and spoke to his sons-in-law, who were pledged to marrya]">[a] his daughters. He said, “Hurry and get out of this place, because the Lord is about to destroy the city!” But his sons-in-law thought he was joking.

15 With the coming of dawn, the angels urged Lot, saying, “Hurry! Take your wife and your two daughters who are here, or you will be swept away when the city is punished.”

16 When he hesitated, the men grasped his hand and the hands of his wife and of his two daughters and led them safely out of the city, for the Lord was merciful to them. 17 As soon as they had brought them out, one of them said, “Flee for your lives! Don’t look back, and don’t stop anywhere in the plain! Flee to the mountains or you will be swept away!”

18 But Lot said to them, “No, my lords,b]">[b] please! 19 Yourc]">[c] servant has found favor in yourd]">[d] eyes, and youe]">[e] have shown great kindness to me in sparing my life. But I can’t flee to the mountains; this disaster will overtake me, and I’ll die. 20 Look, here is a town near enough to run to, and it is small. Let me flee to it—it is very small, isn’t it? Then my life will be spared.”

21 He said to him, “Very well, I will grant this request too; I will not overthrow the town you speak of. 22 But flee there quickly, because I cannot do anything until you reach it.” (That is why the town was called Zoar.f]">[f])

23 By the time Lot reached Zoar, the sun had risen over the land. 24 Then the Lord rained down burning sulfur on Sodom and Gomorrah—from the Lord out of the heavens. 25 Thus he overthrew those cities and the entire plain, destroying all those living in the cities—and also the vegetation in the land. 26 But Lot’s wife looked back, and she became a pillar of salt.

27 Early the next morning Abraham got up and returned to the place where he had stood before the Lord. 28 He looked down toward Sodom and Gomorrah, toward all the land of the plain, and he saw dense smoke rising from the land, like smoke from a furnace.

29 So when God destroyed the cities of the plain, he remembered Abraham, and he brought Lot out of the catastrophe that overthrew the cities where Lot had lived.


----------



## messy (Jun 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> * Genesis 19:1-29 *
> *Sodom and Gomorrah Destroyed*
> 19 The two angels arrived at Sodom in the evening, and Lot was sitting in the gateway of the city. When he saw them, he got up to meet them and bowed down with his face to the ground. 2 “My lords,” he said, “please turn aside to your servant’s house. You can wash your feet and spend the night and then go on your way early in the morning.”
> 
> ...


Good story, bro’. I liked it a Lot.
Back in the day, they say Trump Tower was a lot like Sodom. Fun!


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Good story, bro’. I liked it a Lot.
> Back in the day, they say Trump Tower was a lot like Sodom. Fun!


What do you think t got for his virgin daughters?


----------



## nononono (Jun 9, 2019)

espola said:


> What do you think t got for his virgin daughters?


*Unbelievable....*
*Only a very sick mind would post that about someones Daughter.*


----------



## nononono (Jun 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Good story, bro’. I liked it a Lot.
> Back in the day, they say Trump Tower was a lot like Sodom. Fun!



*Who's " They "....
You posted the comment.
You own the comment.*


----------



## messy (Jun 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Who's " They "....
> You posted the comment.
> You own the comment.*


A Lot of people.


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Unbelievable....*
> *Only a very sick mind would post that about someones Daughter.*


6 Lot went outside to meet them and shut the door behind him 7 and said, “No, my friends. Don’t do this wicked thing. 8 Look, I have two daughters who have never slept with a man. Let me bring them out to you, and you can do what you like with them. But don’t do anything to these men, for they have come under the protection of my roof.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Unbelievable....*
> *Only a very sick mind would post that about someones Daughter.*


You support t, enough said.


----------



## messy (Jun 9, 2019)

espola said:


> 6 Lot went outside to meet them and shut the door behind him 7 and said, “No, my friends. Don’t do this wicked thing. 8 Look, I have two daughters who have never slept with a man. Let me bring them out to you, and you can do what you like with them. But don’t do anything to these men, for they have come under the protection of my roof.”


What kinda sick porno book are you reading, Espola? 
I will let you do whatever you want with my 2 virgin daughters? What?! That’s some sick shit, right there.


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2019)

messy said:


> What kinda sick porno book are you reading, Espola?
> I will let you do whatever you want with my 2 virgin daughters? What?! That’s some sick shit, right there.


When I was first old this story in Sunday School, they left out all the porn.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 9, 2019)

espola said:


> When I was first old this story in Sunday School, they left out all the porn.


That’s what happens when you miss Mon thru Saturday school....you freak.


----------



## messy (Jun 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That’s what happens when you miss Mon thru Saturday school....you freak.


Yeah Espola, the dad pimping out his virgin daughters is taught every day but Sunday. Sounds like Iz made sure to catch it all.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Yeah Espola, the dad pimping out his virgin daughters is taught every day but Sunday. Sounds like Iz made sure to catch it all.


You mullets are to Ez to catch and release.


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Yeah Espola, the dad pimping out his virgin daughters is taught every day but Sunday. Sounds like Iz made sure to catch it all.


Then when I was a teenager, I went to church camp for a week.  The church campers who had attended for a few years had all the good parts figured out and were eager to share with us young innocents.  As an example, read the rest of Genesis 19, the part 4nos did not include.


----------



## messy (Jun 9, 2019)

espola said:


> Then when I was a teenager, I went to church camp for a week.  The church campers who had attended for a few years had all the good parts figured out and were eager to share with us young innocents.  As an example, read the rest of Genesis 19, the part 4nos did not include.


I hope it wasn’t Catholic Church...sharing with young innocents would have a whole different connotation.


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2019)

messy said:


> I hope it wasn’t Catholic Church...sharing with young innocents would have a whole different connotation.


Definitely not Catholic.  There were subtle messages in some of the sermons that I didn't realize were anti-Catholic until I learned a little more about Catholicism.  

And they are still in business --  http://camps.wol.org/youth-camps/the-island/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Yeah Espola, the dad pimping out his virgin daughters is taught every day but Sunday. Sounds like Iz made sure to catch it all.


Sunday is a rest day.  Except for first responders.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Definitely not Catholic.  There were subtle messages in some of the sermons that I didn't realize were anti-Catholic until I learned a little more about Catholicism.
> 
> And they are still in business --  http://camps.wol.org/youth-camps/the-island/


What sermons were anti-catholic?


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What sermons were anti-catholic?



"...subtle..."


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Then when I was a teenager, I went to church camp for a week.  The church campers who had attended for a few years had all the good parts figured out and were eager to share with us young innocents.  As an example, read the rest of Genesis 19, the part 4nos did not include.


Izzy thinks the Bible is Dumb.


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2019)

espola said:


> 6 Lot went outside to meet them and shut the door behind him 7 and said, “No, my friends. Don’t do this wicked thing. 8 Look, I have two daughters who have never slept with a man. Let me bring them out to you, and you can do what you like with them. But don’t do anything to these men, for they have come under the protection of my roof.”



*You cannot weasel out of what you posted.....*

*You are one sick puke....!*


----------



## messy (Jun 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You cannot weasel out of what you posted.....*
> 
> *You are one sick puke....!*


Hey Nono...
The below was in your original post, you pervert.
No surprise!

6 Lot went outside to meet them and shut the door behind him 7 and said, “No, my friends. Don’t do this wicked thing. 8 Look, I have two daughters who have never slept with a man. Let me bring them out to you, and you can do what you like with them. But don’t do anything to these men, for they have come under the protection of my roof.”


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You support t, enough said.


*Rodent...You show me where Donald J. Trump has made *
*ANY reference at ALL to the kind of statement Spola made about him. *
*That's just SICK...the same kind of SICK comments he *
*used to make on the old Forums that forced him to leave for awhile....*
*You KNOW what kind of comments " HE " used to make...!*
*I've stated many times SPOLA is one sick Puke...!*
*He just made my point ....Clear as can be with his SICK post...!*




espola said:


> What do you think t got for his virgin daughters?


*You cannot Weasel out of this one YA SICK PUKE SPOLA......!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Nono...
> The below was in your original post, you pervert.
> No surprise!
> 
> 6 Lot went outside to meet them and shut the door behind him 7 and said, “No, my friends. Don’t do this wicked thing. 8 Look, I have two daughters who have never slept with a man. Let me bring them out to you, and you can do what you like with them. But don’t do anything to these men, for they have come under the protection of my roof.”


*I posted a passage from Genesis....You got a problem with the TRUTH ...!*

*You and Spola are rolling in the subject matter by evidence of how*
*you interpret the TRUTH....!*

*You're exposed once again....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2019)

Hilarious! nono no-nuts posts "the truth" yet can't own up to it! You can't make this shit up! What an effing lunatic and the influence he displays is obvious in all the other nutter t-buttsuckers here in the forum. HILARIOUS!

Maybe actually 'read' what you post dumbass.


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hilarious! nono no-nuts posts "the truth" yet can't own up to it! You can't make this shit up! What an effing lunatic and the influence he displays is obvious in all the other nutter t-buttsuckers here in the forum. HILARIOUS!
> 
> Maybe actually 'read' what you post dumbass.



*You took a Bible passage that is of instructional value on MORALS and*
*joined with " Messy " the Financial Idiot and Spola the Forum Perv to*
*twist the passage into an item of PERSONAL SEXUAL FANTASY....!*

*It's very SICK what you three have joined together and done on this FORUM....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You took a Bible passage that is of instructional value on MORALS and*
> *joined with " Messy " the Financial Idiot and Spola the Forum Perv to*
> *twist the passage into an item of PERSONAL SEXUAL FANTASY....!*
> 
> *It's very SICK what you three have joined together and done on this FORUM....!*


Au contraire you sick fuck.


----------



## messy (Jun 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hilarious! nono no-nuts posts "the truth" yet can't own up to it! You can't make this shit up! What an effing lunatic and the influence he displays is obvious in all the other nutter t-buttsuckers here in the forum. HILARIOUS!
> 
> Maybe actually 'read' what you post dumbass.


Nono is so weird that he posted a passage of a dad giving out his two virgin daughters so a friend can do what he wants with them...and you’re the problem.

He’s a sick and twisted guy.


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2019)

espola said:


> What do you think t got for his virgin daughters?


*Exibit A.*


espola said:


> When I was first old this story in Sunday School, they left out all the porn.


*Exibit B.*


espola said:


> "...subtle..."


*Exibit C.*


espola said:


> Izzy thinks the Bible is Dumb.


*Exibit D.*

*Four item that example EXACTLY where YOUR *
*SICK mind sits....!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Au contraire you sick fuck.





messy said:


> Nono is so weird that he posted a passage of a dad giving out his two virgin daughters so a friend can do what he wants with them...and you’re the problem.
> 
> He’s a sick and twisted guy.


*Again...I posted a passage from Genesis...*
*TRUTH Hurts doesn't it " Messy " and his pony Pal*
*" Rodent "...!*

*An introspective review of both of YOUR own thought *
*processes is in order....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Again...I posted a passage from Genesis...*
> *TRUTH Hurts doesn't it " Messy " and his pony Pal*
> *" Rodent "...!*
> 
> ...


Again, au contraire.


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, au contraire.


*You have a very " Tainted " view on Morals...along with your *
*fellow " Supporters " on these matters.*

*Your Hypocrisy is quite Loud on this passage from Genesis....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You have a very " Tainted " view on Morals...along with your *
> *fellow " Supporters " on these matters.*
> 
> *Your Hypocrisy is quite Loud on this passage from Genesis....*


"Quite loud" go ahead and illustrate that one for us senor heretic.


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Quite loud" go ahead and illustrate that one for us senor heretic.


*You've created a LOUD hole in thy soul with the illustration of dark apostate hypocrisy.....*
*Senor Rodent...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You've created a LOUD hole in thy soul with the illustration of dark apostate hypocrisy.....*
> *Senor Rodent...*


I'm quite comfortable where I stand. You make it abundantly apparent that you are quite uncomfortable with your own footing. Again, quit crying you little bitch.


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm quite comfortable where I stand. You make it abundantly apparent that you are quite uncomfortable with your own footing. Again, quit crying you little bitch.


Perhaps he read the rest of the chapter and he is trying to deflect away from it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Definitely not Catholic.  There were subtle messages in some of the sermons that I didn't realize were anti-Catholic until I learned a little more about Catholicism.
> 
> And they are still in business --  http://camps.wol.org/youth-camps/the-island/





Bruddah IZ said:


> What sermons were anti-catholic?





espola said:


> "...subtle..."





espola said:


> ...............until I learned a little ............


 Sounds about right


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Perhaps he read the rest of the chapter and he is trying to deflect away from it.


*Why would I shy away from the TRUTH, I posted it....!*
*YOU appear to be the one who FEARS it...!*

*Your disgusting Filthy Mind conjured up the vile comments *
*about the POTUS's sibling....Own it " Spola " THE FORUM PERV ..!*


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Why would I shy away from the TRUTH, I posted it....!*
> *YOU appear to be the one who FEARS it...!*
> 
> *Your disgusting Filthy Mind conjured up the vile comments *
> *about the POTUS's sibling....Own it " Spola " THE FORUM PERV ..!*


Sibling?


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Sibling?


*Sibling = Incorrect*
*Progeny = Correct*


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2019)

espola said:


> "...subtle..."


I guess "subtle" was too subtle for some, so allow me to expand.   The subtlety included warnings against rich churches and empty ritual, about which I, whose exposure to Catholicism was limited to Bishop Sheen's TV show*, had no idea what they were talking about.

* A sample --


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2019)

espola said:


> I guess "subtle" was too subtle for some, so allow me to expand.   The subtlety included warnings against rich churches and empty ritual, about which I, whose exposure to Catholicism was limited to Bishop Sheen's TV show*, had no idea what they were talking about.
> 
> * A sample --



*You try sooooo hard to clean up the very image everyone knows YOU as.....*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2019)

*Spola did you have " Subtle " encounters you would like to come clean on.....*
*It's Ok .....we appear to be in a " New " era where the crap is now accepted.....*
*Hence the origins of this Thread...." Awareness "...!*


----------

